# alfa awus036h problems

## temporary_user

Hello!

I'm having some problems with getting my alfa awus036h work correctly on my gentoo system. I've compiled some new options to get it running, and now my system became unstable. GUI crashes preety often, and I have to change vty (ctrl+alt+f6, ctrl+alt+f7) to get it working again. dmesg shows me, that I am getting segfaults: 

```
[  434.696907] ksplashqml[3181]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f5d0dc5a260 sp 00007fffd81d22e0 error 4 in libQtGui.so.4.8.4[7f5d0d415000+b28000]
```

Also, despite that lsmod tells me that rtl8187 module started correctly I still get:

```
[    5.063529] r8169 0000:0b:00.0 eth0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw (-2)
```

Here's a full dmesg output.

If you need any additional info please let me know, and I'll post it ASAP.

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------

